# Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LOL



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Then (20 days)










And Now (11 months)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*

Maybe it's just the camera he doesn't like. :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*

He's the cutest, stockiest, most care-free rat I own.  He loves cameras and has posed his whole life.  Those adult pics were taken because someone wanted a comparison to the neuter incision and what a neutered boy looks like now. He lay in my lap quietly for about 20 shots. :lol: 

He got scritches, and kisses for being such a good boy!


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*

The pictures don't work.... meh, barely any pictures work on here.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*



Zach said:


> The pictures don't work.... meh, barely any pictures work on here.


Here ya go..links...sounds like your browser sucks..

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h...eya and Rennie/blackberkboy20daysoldblech.jpg

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/Bronlings Teya and Rennie/NeuteredBear2.jpg

Just a tip for the future...right clik on where the pic should be...copy image location and then paste it into a new browser window.


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*

ohhh that's why, everyone uses photobucket, it's blocked. xD I can view imageshack.us only.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*



Zach said:


> ohhh that's why, everyone uses photobucket, it's blocked. xD I can view imageshack.us only.


why ever would PB be blocked? 8O


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*

He is a stocky fellow, that second pic makes me want to tickle his tummy! What a sweetheart...I wish my girls would stay still like that. :roll:


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*



lilspaz68 said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > ohhh that's why, everyone uses photobucket, it's blocked. xD I can view imageshack.us only.
> ...


Dad says there could be bad stuff hosted on it. -.-


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*

So could imageshack >_>

Such a gorgeous boy! He looks so playful, fun and carefree! Like a little mischievous fairy rat or a little happy grimlin XD


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Bear's opinon of the World hasn't changed...LO*

Yeah, I told him Imageshack could too, he's just weird. xD


----------

